# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكهربائية >  عرض بالجرافيك لمحطة توليد طاقة كهربائية

## هدوء عاصف

*


اخوانى الكرام 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
هذا عرض جرافيك (فلاش ) لمحطة توليد طاقة كهربائية 
اسأل الله الاستفادة للجميع


http://www.mediafire.com/?q6yclw3ep9hq1p3
*

----------

